
Desktop Invoicing Software Built with Electron - OInvoicing
https://github.com/tngoman/Offline_Invoicing
======
maxbaines
This looks pretty slick, congrats. Got to love HN I spent this morning
googling for something like this to replace using Word, there's a few options
but either Cloud from unknown vendor or desktop with a poor UI.

~~~
maxbaines
Also cool its open source, like the idea fo being able to add.edit features.

